
Run as the Root Account - type0
http://www.garyshood.com/root/
======
dalke
[To the submitter/mods/reader; this essay is from 2008.]

Belch. It starts with a combination of misogyny and ageism, as if calling
people a "little girl" or "baby" were either demeaning or funny, while
assuming that everyone's goal should be "like a man", and that one's
figurative "man card" could be taken away by acting too effeminate, i.e.,
being a "sissy."

FWIW, one of my users complained that my test suite failed under Docker. Turns
out he was running it as root. The failing tests were to check that I reported
the correct error message when trying to read a file which didn't have the
correct read permissions. Of course the test fails, because root.

He insisted that the test suite should run cleanly, even under root, because
in Docker it doesn't matter if you make a mistake.

I said running under root wasn't a supported test environment, and if they
wanted to pay for that feature then I would gladly do so under my consulting
rates. Never got a followup on that. Guess it wasn't so important to run it
under root.

~~~
type0
Do you know what satire is?

From the essay: > Thankfully, a developer named dionoea was able to come to a
compromise with us. She added a compile time option that allowed VLC to be ran
under the root account. The USE FLAG "run-as-root" was introduced...

She ran as root! without being "little girl" or "baby" or "sissy"

~~~
dalke
Let's assume I don't. Wikipedia's entry starts:

> Satire is a genre of literature, and sometimes graphic and performing arts,
> in which vices, follies, abuses, and shortcomings are held up to ridicule,
> ideally with the intent of shaming individuals, corporations, government, or
> society itself into improvement.

Is it a shortcoming to be a girl or a sissy, and if so, why?

Should people who are girls or sissy feel shamed for being that way, or be
ridiculed?

Is the way out of ridicule for girls and sissies to be more like a man?

Does diononea really use her computer "like a man", or does she actually use
it like a woman?

The only way I can see this as useful satire is to accept the underlying
premise of misogyny, which I do not wish to do.

